# CO2 in tank or sump?



## DavidW (1 Aug 2016)

Hi

Currently I have an inline atomizer on my old tank trigon 190, when I move over to my new tank trigon 350 would it be ok to use the same atomizer or should I put a CO2 diffuser in my Tank or sump?

Thanks


----------



## zozo (2 Aug 2016)

You say it's in line diffuser?? I have a tank with a sump, low tech.. But if i had to put co2 in there i definitely would do it inline via the inlet.. But i got a dry/wet trickle sump..
But if i had another system is still would do it inline, also do inline with the cannister. For me personaly it's no question anymore.. Co2 Diffusers in the tank look funny and intersesting, but why use them if you can and have the option to do it so more sufficient inline??


----------



## DavidW (3 Aug 2016)

zozo said:


> Co2 Diffusers in the tank look funny and intersesting, but why use them if you can and have the option to do it so more sufficient inline??


I've got a 16/22mm inline diffuser, but the pipework on my sump return pump is 25mm pressure pipe so I'm not sure how possible it would be to fit the inline diffuser to the pipework.


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Aug 2016)

If ot was me i would put a diffuser just infront of your pump inlet so the pump sucks the co2 in with the water.
The impeller in the pump would mix the co2 and water well and you should not get cavitation like in a canister filter because your impeller is horizontal not vertical like in a canister filter.
This would be the easiest way IMHO.
If it would work in practice as in theory im not sure. But i see no reason why not.


----------



## zozo (3 Aug 2016)

DavidW said:


> I'm not sure how possible it would be to fit the inline diffuser to the pipework.



Welkom to the world of sumps.  It often, more like always, requires thougths, inventiviness and saw blades etc. to make things work. The last journal i red about sump and co2 the builder made his own reactor/diffuser. I don't think there is any diffuser in the trade specificaly designed to be installe inline in 25mm pvc pressure pipe.

If you have room in th sump, Daveslaneys idea is not bad at all.. All depends on sump design.. Usualy the return pump compartiment is the one with the lowest water level.
So if you place a diffuser there it needs to be very close to the pumps inlet connection. In shallow water co2 bubbles do not disolve quick enough before reaching the surface.

Or think over your 25mm inlet route and see if you can down size it to 16/22.. These are things you need to think about and plan in before everything is build and up and running.

Hard to say what more options you have, every sump is custom and unique, most likely there are no 2 sumps the same.. So when you say sump i only partialy know what you are refering to, how it's build and how it functions in detail.. Is rather a big questionmark i can only guess after. 

The man i'm refering to with his diy build co2 reactor in a sump system is Jason from
https://glassboxgardens.com/ Drop him a line, he knows what he is doing and might be able to help you..


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Aug 2016)

If you put the diffuser close enough to the pump the bubbles would be sucked into the pump and mixed by the impeller. Thats basical the way the sera reactor works that i have. But the impellers are run by the incoming water flow on the sera reactor.
If that dont work well enough a counter flow reactor on your return to tank line would be quite easy to make.


----------



## foxfish (3 Aug 2016)

As Dave says, put a diffuser in front of the sumps return pump inlet ... I have used that method many many times with great sucsses.
One step further would be use a needle wheel return pump and feed the co2 directly into the inlet.
If you have room a simply cut down plastic bottle works well....


----------

